

An apology letter to apple. and Facebook got new iOS app & developer platform - alienDeveloper
https://plus.google.com/111091089527727420853/posts/9RqvqJeC8vs

======
drink
What is wrong with this guy. All he can think about is his own rumor mill and
credibility. It is pathetic.

